# how did u find a vizsla was ur perfect match



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I was just wondering how other people found vizsla's as there type of dog I live in north east pa and I never seen a full blooded v but spent sometime with a vizsla and half redbone. And the vizsla part I just loved. Got him to sit. Lay and stay. Very easy and that's when I found out a v is my perfect match.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife had a volunteer in her classroom that was from Hungary. She had a V and Sandy fell in love with it. I was very skeptical because I'd read about how much exercise they needed, etc. She won and we got our first V. Now we have two and they are wonderful dogs. Can't help but love them.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I am a mail carrier and a puppy lived on the route I did around ten years ago. I saw her owner walking her every day and it seemed like she learned something new every day. When I asked her owner about her, he told me she was a vizsla and of course I said "a what." I watched her grow from a wrinkle-headed pup to a really fine looking two year old before I changed routes. At the time I had two labs and a cat but I started reading up on the breed. After studying everything I could find on them I knew that a vizsla would be my next pet. After living with one for a year and a few months, I definitely know that a vizsla will be my next pet and the next one and the next one. Probably only two at a time though. At least if my husband has anything to say about it.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I had been reading a bit about them whilst I was trying to decide what kind of a dog to get then one day we were sitting outside at a cafe and a car pulled up and this absolutely gorgeous red dog got out and sat at the table next to us. And Darcy was so well behaved! (I later found out he'd spent all day at the dog beach and was exhausted) After a while he sniffed at my foot and looked at me with the most beautiful eyes and I was totally smitten and started calling breeders that night. Our household has agreed that despite the odd day when we wonder what on earth were we thinking getting a V, our next dog will also be a vizsla.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

My husband and I were actually thinking of getting a dobe until we saw the episode of Dogs 101 on animal planet with the vizsla on it. We are both very active bikers, campers, runners, just active people. We were a little hesitant to go for the dobe because of temperment. We do not yet have children. Once we watched the show on vizslas, we looked at each other and said that is the perfect dog for us. I started looking for breeders and lucked out finding a fantastic one.

P.S. I am having a really hard time typing this because a certain red dog insists upon being curled up in my lap!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

My girlfriend and I were out one day looking for a new place to live and we came across a young couple walking their female Vizsla, she was so cute and had stunning eyes.
So we did some research on the breed and we pretty much fell for it.
Once we moved into our new place and were settled we decided it was time.

So, I guess we picked the breed based on looks at first. But once we started doing the research and speaking to people and breeders it was the temperment and the intelligence and desire to please, that this breed has that really did it for us.
Now he gets us out more often than we used to go out, which is a good thing.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

I first saw the breed on Dogs 101 animal planet channel. Then I looked for one for about two years, just wanted to see one in person. Found one as a working dog, he was an eye dog. Gave him a good scratch with the owners permission, took a whiff of my hands and was sold!
My dad took great interest in Maple. He has had golden retrievers. We think if we had known about the V's when I was a kid, that's all we would of had.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

I used to dogsit a German Shorthaired Pointer, Dyson, who I love. The vizsla's had a such a similar look I knew I'd love their personality. The ginger coat was more attractive to me than the dapled GSP, however Dyson is a gorgeous solid chocolate brown but I think he's quite unusual.


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

I first saw them on Dogs 101 too! I actually hadn't even seen one in person but from what I'd heard they seemed like a breed I would really like. I grew up with a German Shorthair Pointer and loved her. I thought I knew what a high energy dog was like from her, but I think my Vizsla has her beat! My husband actually surprised me with our Vizsla puppy for my birthday and it was the first time I'd even seen one in person.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I met one in a shop while on a stopover driving across several states for an interstate move in the summer of 2000, and the shop owner had one. I was so taken with the dog's temperament (and looks, but especially the temperament), I asked the shop owner what breed of dog it was. I asked her to repeat the name of the breed so I could be sure I was pronouncing it correctly. It would be years until I was in a position to get Rosie, but I never forgot the breed name. When it was time to get a puppy, we watched lots of youtube videos of vizslas and they all had that playful intelligence and affection I had noticed in the dog I met years earlier.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was an undergrad (let's just say sometime in the 90's ;D) I bought a book on large dogs ... of course being a poor student - it made perfect sense to consider buying a dog b/c they aren't expensive :. I was always attracted to short-haired dogs (pointers, GSPs, weims, dobes, dalmations etc) and wanted to begin researching different breeds. As I flipped through the book and began short-listing my choices ... I knew my search was over when I got to page 44 ... THE VIZSLA!!!! I was memorized by this absolutely stunning red dog (I've attached pg 44 - note the asterisk in the top right corner that I made over 15 years ago). To this day I still stare at the V on page 44. I waited about 13 years before we bought Rio (pic also attached). Page 44 of this little book changed my life forever ... for the better


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

The book changed your life, but how about your dog


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

CK - the dog has cost me thousands, ate numerous electronic items, shoes, slippers, kept me up at night, and woke me up before the crack of dawn, he has "christened" our homes with numerous bodily deposits, and has many crazy V friends who are too similar (I think you know one of them ) ... nonetheless - he is instantly forgiven for all his ills when I look at that face and he greets me with that wagging tail and contorted hop at the door ... love my red dog!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I went to have a hitch put on my van. When I arrived at the shop there shop dag named Norma came running out to greet me with a shoe in his mouth. Norman was a Vizsla and I fell in love with him. I himmed and hawed for 6 months and then went for it.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

We had been looking for a dog for a couple of years & didn't know what breed to get. We knew we wanted a short haired medium to large dog. We were on holiday in Torquay last August sitting outside a pub when a couple walked to a table with their Vizsla. We went wow & chatted to them to see what type of personality their dog (Harvey) had. We later read up on them & were undecided as to whether to get a Ridgeback or a Vizsla but chose the Vizsla. Eventually in February we bought Archie. Wasn't expecting him to be SO hyper but he is now 8 months old and has calmed down a little bit - but I know we chose the right breed. They are so loving & human like. (My mother keeps telling me 'he is a dog'). Now I get people coming up to me asking what he is & have had a couple of people who want one.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

back in 1970 my father returned from a hunting trip in New Brunswick with my Uncle who had a Vizsla, and a GSP. i don't know how many woodcock he brought home, but i sure remember coming down over the stairs to meet our New dog "Pete". Uncle Jim sold him to Dad for $400.00 - i was 3 and i loved that dog until he died when he was 14. i knew i'd have another when i "grew up". so 2 years ago little Blaze flew home to Newfoundland from Mallorytown, Ontario and is much loved by his 3 boys, my husband who grew up with sheepdogs!) and me. i will always have a V.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I am loving reading all of these honest counts of love at first sight!!!

About 6 years ago I was at a party and the couple, who owned a Hungarian restaurant in Pittsburgh, had an adolescent Vizsla named Hazel. She was rambunctious, beatiful, and the life of the party. I knew if I ever got a dog I would research this breed.

Fast forward to 2009 and my husband I were ready to take the plunge. We researched many breeds: Dobermans, Weims, Ridgebacks, Bloodhounds, Greyhounds, Great Danes.... we kept coming back to the Vizsla. 

Velcro, low-maintenance grooming wise, love to run, little to no "dog" smell, beautiful, unique, with a long life expectancy. And "demonstrably affectionate" (aka you will have a close relationship with their tongue).


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm a fanatical hunter. I have raised trained and hunted at least one dog in all three fields of hunting. Labrador (retriever), Brittany (Pointer), Redbone and Walker Hounds (trail/treeing). With those experiences I wanted to try a versatile breed to train for all types of hunting. I was narrowed down to two or three breeds with Vizsla at the top of my list. I generally hunt smaller properties and needed a close working dog. My wife wanted a close companion. And I wanted a dog that would be friendly with my youngest son. Having used various training methods in the past I also wanted to try something different. More positive than negative training. A Vizsla was my perfect match, but I waited three years for the right litter and right pup from a sea of mostly field trial and show dogs. Five years ago she found me. Over these 5 years having hunted all sorts of game across 5 States, she has proven to be my lifetime dog as I have taken her to her roots into what she was born to do.


----------

